# Two questions: Cloth diapering a boy--different? And has anyone ONLY used natural fibers successfully on their kid? Including covers?



## alicewyf (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay so my first question: I'm having a boy this time around. Besides getting peed on and eventually expecting erections (I'm not gonna lie, that creeps me out a bit, but I imagine I'll get used to it), is it different in any way? For instance, I read another thread here that correlated swelling in the boy parts with snappi use. Is there an alternative? I prefer KL0s for exclusively breastfed babies, but I used a fair amount of prefolds and snappis as well on my daughter. I liked them! I don't want to have to get all fitteds now.

Second question: Has anyone only used natural fiber diapers and covers on their kid? My daughter never had anything but 100% cotton next to her skin, but we did use PUL covers most of the time with her. I would like to do 100% wool covers this time around, but I don't know if that's realistic or feasible. I have some disana covers and am in the process of knitting some of my own out of merino wool (Manos del Uruguay Maxima). Anything I should know? Any experiences to share? I do know about lanolizing and washing wool so I don't really need that kind of info.

Thank you so much!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I did not use cloth with my boy but the pee thing, I got peed on way more by my girls than by him. Was not a fan of Snappis with my girls, the middle always cae lose and I was afraid of it catching on them. There is a new brand thatis similar but in two pieces instead of the y shape. Boingo I think is the name, I am going to try them out this time.

I did not do wool very well, proably because I like the ease of dumping the bucket in the wash and not thinking about it. Most of my wool has been shrunk. Woops.


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

Hmmm. 3 boys and I haven't gotten peed on more than a handful or so times- so I wouldn't worry too much about that- other than when they are just born- like 3 seconds old- I got peed on each time  Little penises are so much easier- you just don't have to worry about them! Also- not too many erections here either- so not anything to really worry about.

I don't love pul- it does have its place- but mostly we go cover free or woolies. If you are knitting your own- just make them Longies or Shorties and then you don't have to worry about pants. The only drawback is if you are using prefolds- you will end up with poop on your wool- which is not great. I have a little line on my wall that I clothespin the woolies up to air out and dry between uses. Woolies are the best with an awesome diaper. I have used Snappies on my boys- and never noticed any weird swelling- but honestly I love fitted diapers and have switch to those for the most part....


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

We did all natural fibers and wool on DS until he was about a year. We did mostly fitteds just because they're easier. I didn't love the combo of Snappis and hand-knit wool, too many snags. And I agree with IO - pfs and wool meant a lot of hand-washing poo out of wool, which I didn't love.

In 2.5 years, I think I've been peed on twice (when the diaper was off - that doesn't count leaks or floods). Erections also haven't been an issue - if I see one he gets sat on the potty, it usually means he's about to pee.


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

I guess I'm the odd one out... DH and I get peed on all the time! I try to hard to minimize the exposed-penis-time, but that boy loves to go when the cold air hits him!


----------



## alicewyf (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks mamas. You've convinced me to get more fitteds! I think I'm going to get the green mountain diapers workhorse fitteds, as I liked their prefolds so so much. I'm going to try to make 100% wool and cotton work. Anyone have a favorite retailer for upcycled covers or interlock? I'm specifically interested in wrap-style wool covers. I've only tried the pull-on kind before.

Also, glad to hear pee and erections are less of a big deal than I thought.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

For wraps, try to find Piper's Closet. You may have to go onto diaperswappers to find her though. Her prices are great, and depending on the fabric, those things can be bullet-proof. I have a 2-layer flannel that we use at night that is just great, and it was a custom size/color, all for under $20.


----------



## carriecook-sew (May 2, 2012)

I'm having fun diapering my first boy! Managed to make some cute stuff even though I loved all the girly pretty stuff with my older girls! I've been peed on a few times lol not too many but the changing table sure has! I like to let him get a little air up there and he LOVES the changing table. Like freakishly so, he's thrilled up there for 20 min or more and he's little and hasn't been happy with much of anything for more than 5 minutes! LOL

He gets little woodies, but they just make me laugh they are not too extreme. I kind of worry its uncomfortable if I smush it down but I doubt it. Oh yeah that's the one thing thats important with boys, point it down! they can pee out the top otherwise and get their shirts all wet


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

Baby wood would have freaked me out if I hadn't been warned... but hasn't been too much of of a problem. I've been peed on way more often by my girls than my son, the only place he seems to really cut loose is the doctor's office for some reason.

I've given up on going poly free because I'm allergic to lanolin, and the alternative to wool is... polyester fleece. Yeah, um. So PUL it is, but I'm pretty happy with the diapers we're using, function-wise.


----------



## Norabella (Mar 14, 2008)

I've used natural fibers exclusively too. I used mostly prefolds, and a few Loveybums fitted diapers with an Aristocrats wool soaker cover for nighttime, and Loveybums wool covers for daytime. I used the wool crepe snap cover in the newborn size and the wool pull-up covers after 4 months when we switched to size med. (My baby was 9lbs at birth, so didn't stay in newborn size anything for long). When we switched to med diapers and covers she was in 6month clothes.


----------



## Amanda Leigh (Jul 2, 2011)

I have twin boys and I can say it depends on the baby for peeing and erection issues. They both peed some times, but DS2 usually peed on himself not on me. I just dropped a cloth wipe over his penis if I was going to be slow changing the diaper. Also DS2 had erection all the time, DS1 has them from time to time but less often. I just put the diaper on and ignore it. We also cloth diapered with BG 4.0 in the beginning, but we've had rash issues so I'm switching over to natural fibers (plus some fleece and PUL covers). I do mostly a prefold and snappi under pull up style wool or fleece without many blowouts, but my boys are 11 months old so have fewer and more solid poops. HTH


----------



## Amanda Leigh (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, also I leave a lot of the absorbancy up front. If I use a doubler at all, I fold it in half and stick it in the front of the diaper, the back of their diapers is almost never wet even when the front is.


----------



## MamaNicole (Mar 3, 2011)

I use the organic cotton prefolds from green mountain diapers for my guy and t otally happy with them  If I had the $ I would of liked to get the cloth-eez workehorse diapers they have with the snaps. But I just use the prefolds with out any pins or snappies under a gro-via or Thirsties cover and everything stays in place well. (tried the gro-via inserts and totally leaky, but covers work well with prefolds!!)

I'm also happy with the biobottom wool covers, wish I had more!

I let him go diaper free a lot, so I'm getting peed on quite a bit. My favorite is the rare times he pees when I'm changing him and it makes it up over his head! Watch out for that...

Oh ya I did use these for about a month at first. My guy was 9lb 4oz at birth... I like the bummis org. cotton prefolds too.

http://www.amazon.com/Bummis-Organic-Cotton-Prefolds-Diaper/dp/B002R6WR1A/ref=sr_1_9?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1339112589&sr=1-9

These are also really good for prefolds

http://www.amazon.com/Dandelion-Certified-Organic-Unbleached-Diapers/dp/B003HAPTX8/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1339112747&sr=8-28

Enjoy newborn baby bliss...


----------

